# Singing dog! Mishka's Song



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've seen the videos before of this dog saying "I love you" but this one is the owner set up an ipad with autotune... Its hilarious!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Too CUTE!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That's cute!!

I had to change my ringtone once because Diabla would howl everytime someone called me


----------

